# Nissan Headlight issue



## jasoncaira (Nov 14, 2012)

So About 3 months ago, I noticed I had a headlight out, and after seeing the cost of the replacement bulbs(near $200 each) - I decided to live with one headlight until told otherwise. That worked great, until my other headlight died. I was the high beam guy for a little bit, but managed to find two replacement bulbs for fairly inexpensive.

I replaced both bulbs, and only the left one began working again. The right bulb was the one that went out originally, and has been out for near 4 months at this point. After checking the fuses for the thousandth time, i'm officially at a stand still. None of the fuses are open, and I've swapped the fuses with the known good ones, so that isn't the issue. Are there any other fuses that I could be missing? I've only messed with the ones that are under the hood.

Unfortunately my guy at the Nissan place is on vacation - finally my procrastination has got the best of me!

If anyone has any ideas, I'd really appreciate it!


----------

